# I have a new preditor



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

I missed one of my hens day before yesterday,and after looking for evidence,I found where something grabbed her. Whatever it was took her from about thirty feet from my front door,about 2 in the afternoon. Then carried her about 20 feet away under a large cedar tree,and left only a pile of feathers,and her head. I then followed a small trail of feathers through the fence and around the house and out the back. I wasn't home at the time,but my wife said the chickens were making a lot of racket about 2 o'clock,so I'm pretty sure that's when it happened. I spent the day yesterday guarding the flock. This was a pretty brave critter,killing a chicken,and eating it right in my front yard. I can see where it went through the fence,but can't make out any tracks. What leaves only feathers,and the head? I'm thinking it had to be a fox,but they are usually pretty shy around here.


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

Update. Boy that was fast. I set my live trap last night,and this morning I have a large ferrel cat in it. Could a cat eat a whole chicken? Bones and all? I just don't know if this is the culprit or not. This was a small bantam,probably didn't weigh more than 1 pound.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

A hungry cat could eat most of a Banty. Especially a large Tom or a pregnant Queen. Sorry you lost your little chicky.


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

Well,this morning I have a large angry opossum in my live trap. More critters around than I suspected. I will relocate this critter 20 miles or so from here,and hope he/she doesn't find his/her way back here. Will reset the trap and see whats next.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

getting quite the collection going lol


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

I would "take care" of the opossum rather than relocating it. You might just be giving someone else the problem.


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey Chickflick,I took the possum out to the Gulf Hammock Nature Center,and released it. Not a house or residence around for probably 10 miles in any direction. Nothing out there but planted pines,hiking trails,and weekend birdwatchers. About 17 miles from here. I don't think it will bother anyone out there. I am setting the trap again tonight.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Good job!! I'm glad. Driving down my road one day, there was a lady releasing a huge opossum just a few houses down from me. Boy, was I angry!  Sounds like the nature center is perfect.


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

Forgot to spring the trap this morning. Caught another beast. My Ninja rooster. Nothing harmed but his pride. I didn't even know he liked tuna.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

1948daydreamer said:


> Forgot to spring the trap this morning. Caught another beast. My Ninja rooster. Nothing harmed but his pride. I didn't even know he liked tuna.


Lol. That's funny... Can you post a pic of your live trap?


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

They love tuna!! You should see how wild my hens get over can cat food!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

realy? cat food ?


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

Here is a pic of my live trap. Got it at Tractor supply,with a smaller one included for around $20.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, cat food!! Love, love, love it.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

ill have to give that a go then.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Good protein for them too, especially during molt.


----------



## ES009 (Aug 27, 2012)

That sounds like a coyote, there one of the few that do that to there pray. 
You may need a bigger trap. 

E/S


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

The yard where the chicken was taken is fenced with field fencing. No evidence that anything dug under or climbed over the fence,and a coyote is too big to fit through the squares. Had to be,and probably was that ferrel cat. No problems since it went to cat heaven.


----------

